# A Short Shop Film ...



## DaveHawk (Apr 5, 2016)

A young naval student studying documentary filming call me one day last summer and my shop and asked if he could do a story about my shop , young student had no idea what he was getting into, so I said sure come on out one day and you can film all you want. I have to say it's one of the most memorable days I've had in a long time. Good friend of mine and hunting mentor happened to be in the shop when he showed up so without further ado here's a short video about me in the shop. Kevin I hope this is okay if not let me know and I'll delete it. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2016)

Dave, of course it's okay this kind of coolness is encouraged! I thought your post deserved its own thread. If you don't like the title please edit it. 

Man I got choked up when you were talking about the fire. Wish I had known about you in 2004 - I lived in Gaithersburg then just 10 minutes from your shop (722 Tiffany Ct.) . I could have hung out at your shop for a cuppa or two and bugged you between remodeling jobs I was taking to kill the time while living there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 5, 2016)

Well that would have been cool. May of 04 Is is when I caught my office manager trying to steal my business. He had stolen to other businesses how I found out and another month and he would have had mine. But thanks to a bank and a couple friends in the county I was able to find out what he was doing and time. Before 08 I had 8 guys and a larger shop. I ran the shop.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 5, 2016)

Kevin where are you from this area.?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> Kevin where are you from this area.?



No. In 2004 I moved up there to marry my high school sweetheart, pack her and her kids up sell her house and move them back to Texas where they belonged. They are all still thanking me to this day lol (no joke).

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 5, 2016)

Very cool Dave! Thanks for posting it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 5, 2016)

Very well done video! Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2016)

Very cool Dave, that really sucks about the fire. Awesome shop dog! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 6, 2016)

This is a very cool video, rarely do we get to see a glimpse of each others lives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks Greg, The young naval guy who did this impressed me greatly and I think his talents deserves to be shown off. 
Now for me. I just an old slow box turtle who's learned a thing or 2. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks so much for sharing. Sure hated to hear of your fire, but pleased of your comeback. Chuck


----------



## justallan (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for the video. I certainly agree that it gives a rare glimpse of who folks are.


----------

